# vaginal infections



## bink (Mar 21, 2002)

have had ibs for at least 2 years and since had trouble with uti infections always...anyone have the same problem please help


----------



## Patskid (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi BinkI am new here...but not to the issues. Yes, same prob with me altho I have been to OB/GYN, treated twice for vaginal infections and no clearing up of the symptoms. Loads of vaginal discharge, no odour or itchiness. I am ready to try the natural route as the medical model has not offered alot of help or sympathy. Lab test come back negative for infection but the discharge persists. I know I am no help at all at this point, but can empathize completey. I will watch this BB for updates and please let us know how you are making out and what you learn that works for you.


----------

